# Proud new owner of a Cuddeback Digital 3.0!  Tips? Suggestions?



## Handgunner (Jul 27, 2005)

Camera should be here in a couple days so I'll be setting it up soon.  Any tips or suggestions?  Ideas?  Techniques on positioning?

I'm going to play with it, but would like to hear what y'all do and why.


----------



## carabrook (Jul 27, 2005)

we have two of them and get lots of deer pics. Learn how to change it to high on sensitivity and remember that closer is better. Ours takes some good long shots but the best are within 20 feet. Use a scan disk card and you get better quality pics, when it is going to its own memry it seems to use a much grainier setter.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 28, 2005)

Get 2 larger cards wo you can swap them out in the woods.  Get a card reader so that you can leave the cam in the woods and read your pics.  

CLOSER IS BETTER!


----------



## Killdee (Jul 28, 2005)

What Jim said,128 min.I like 256 cards myself shop around for memory before your cam gets here,email me and Ill give you a couple links,I just ordered 2 256 memory sticks for 17.99 + 750 shipping from consumerdepot.com.Scandisk has a card reader I just heard about that will work on a tv also that sounds cool.
KD


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 28, 2005)

Killdee said:
			
		

> What Jim said,128 min.I like 256 cards myself shop around for memory before your cam gets here,email me and Ill give you a couple links,I just ordered 2 256 memory sticks for 17.99 + 750 shipping from consumerdepot.com.Scandisk has a card reader I just heard about that will work on a tv also that sounds cool.
> KD



Yep, just picked up 2 256 memory sticks for my new lakotacam, maybe this time next week one will be loaded down


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 28, 2005)

I wish I would have waited then.  Yesterday I ordered two memory cards, one was 128mb and the other was 256mb for $48 total -- new and delievered.  I guess I paid too much?  :

Just stamp "Sucker" on my forehead!


----------



## Killdee (Jul 28, 2005)

Delton,BTW I was out of town and just got yer pm this afternoon.Have fun wif yer tcam.
kd


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 28, 2005)

No problem, Tony.  I figured there must have been some reason.  No biggie.  Can't wait until it gets here so I can put it up.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jul 28, 2005)

only  use  duracell  coppertop   batteries  they  work  the  best  for  me.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks, GAMHunter...  I'll take any tips I can get.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 29, 2005)

Fresh corn on a knoll thats daylighted but close to a trail coming from the bedding ground.

Point the cam some variation of north to reduce sun light glare and dummy shots from heating up.

Some other good attractants....

http://www.buckgrub.com/

http://www.rackmaker.com/products.htm

scroll to the bottom...the mineral/vitamin supplement is what i used

http://www.cmeredeer.com/

Just got the C'mere deer powder.......its getting tested soon


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 29, 2005)

It came in today and while tinkering with it I thought I had it "disarmed" but instead it was in "live mode"  I was looking at the front of it, reading... Don't think that flash ain't  BRIGHT!    

Now if just my cards would come in, I'd be set.....


----------



## JerryC (Aug 2, 2005)

I found a place that sells the Cuddeback 3 for $319.88 plus $6 shipping. It is in Pennsylvania. I've shopped around and that is the best price I've seen for that camera. Anybody find it lower? The place is Sportsman's Supply Co.:
Telephone 
724-287-4294 
Postal address 
245 Freeport Rd. Butler Pa 16002 
Web Address 
www.sportsmanssupplyco.com 
Hours 
M-F 9:00-9:00, Sat. 9:00-6:00, Sun. 11:00-5:00


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 2, 2005)

Jerry, I'd jump on it.  That's the cheapest I've seen... Cheapest I found was $349.  The cheapest I've heard of, is $339.  So if you found one for $319 and are in the market.  I'd be all over that like hot on summer...


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't find the cams....any tips?


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 3, 2005)

I can't either...


----------



## JerryC (Aug 3, 2005)

They aren't on there. I found them on their auction at Gunbroker.com and was going to Buy It Now using my Amex card, but when I registered for Gunbroker they don't take Amex as a card due to chargebacks. I called the place directly and told the guy what I saw and the price and he put it in the mail! As a matter of fact, he used to live in Columbus and has relatives in Cumming. -JerryC

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=35156958


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Be sure to post your photos, results, and level of satisfaction.  I am curious to see if the Cuddeback is any better than the other popular brands of trail cams.

I have always wanted a trail cam but after hearing of so many problems with short battery life, dead cameras, ghost photos, glare back, exposed film, hung up cameras, and more, I am hesitant to spend alot of money to buy a headache.

Dave


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 5, 2005)

BTW, for all of you experienced trail cam users; do you put any of the commercial deer attractant products out in front of the trail camera to help get better photos?  If so, what product do you use?

Dave


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 5, 2005)

Will do, Dave.   IT's been out for about two days now, and I figure I'll leave it out for another week or so before swapping cards and looking at pictures.  I'll post what I took in the "outdoor photography and video" forum.

We're supposed to have thunderstorms for the next three days down here so I guess we'll find out how water-resistant it is. 

As for attractant, I put it on a bush-hogged trail through a thick creekbottom and tossed out some corn.  So I expect I'll get some coon pictures also...

I've heard of people using Buck Grub with good results.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 5, 2005)

The only suggestion I would have is to not leave it out.  It will get stolen.    
I'd got get the card sooner than that.  You were probably one of those kids that had no problem waiting until Christmas morning too huh?  
Wait before a good raining is coming and go get it (wash out your scent) and post some pics!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 5, 2005)

Me second card isn't in yet... and BTW, IF it gets stolen, I'm holding you and Woody personally responsible for jinxing it.. 

Hey wait, about to rain, let me go take it..... I mean, uh, check on ..... I mean, remov............ Swap it ou........


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 5, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Me second card isn't in yet... and BTW, IF it gets stolen, I'm holding you and Woody personally responsible for jinxing it..
> 
> Hey wait, about to rain, let me go take it..... I mean, uh, check on ..... I mean, remov............ Swap it ou........


Hurry up and do it and post some pics.  

Before it gets stolen.....


----------



## Dan Rogers (Aug 5, 2005)

I also recently purchased a Cuddeback...last years model.  Got it on ebay for $299 with no shipping.  When I looked the other day, they were even a little cheaper.  I had called Cuddeback to find out the difference in the models.  The basically said that the 3.0 just gives you the opportunity to have better quality enlargements.

The take the compact flash cards.  I paid $19.99 at Best Buy for the 128 (400 pics); found them cheaper online at www.oempcworld.com.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 6, 2005)

Where ya from Dan?  I went to Cherokee High with a guy by the same name...

Ya got any pictures to share from your cuddeback?


----------



## Dan Rogers (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm from Naples Florida (where all the Ga. people come to fish )....Naples HS '81.

No pictures yet.  I put the camera out at the beginning of July in Schley County, but I don't think it has been checked yet.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 6, 2005)

Y'all got some good fishing down that way from what I hear.  Welcome to Woody's!


----------



## Dan Rogers (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks!

I was part of the original group on the GON site; just haven't been on the computer as much anymore.  Bow season is getting close and it is time to get excited.  Even in the heat down here!  Makes me want to walk to my treestand with lots of frost on the ground


----------



## duckhead2 (Aug 6, 2005)

You guys mentioned Buck Grub,  I bought several bags of it with no luck.  Do you just dump it on the ground.  I had mine in covered troughs.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 6, 2005)

If you get frost down there before we do, let me know.  I'm moving to florida! 

Duckhead, everytime I've seen Buck Grub used, it was just poured on the ground.. more so on trails.


----------



## denny (Aug 8, 2005)

I remember you Dan, from the old GON board.Police officer in Naples, if I remember correctly. Welcome to Woody's. BTW I hunt in Taylor co. just north of you.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 8, 2005)

Well folks, I'm not a happy camper right now.  Picture this, a boy has been wanting a Crossman Powerline pellet rifle ALL YEAR LONG and it's Christmas time.  He runs down stairs to find a long square box, he gets tore up.... he goes to ripping the paper off it, and he sees the box "Crossman Air-rifle"... he rips open the box and pulls out a broom handle.

That was me today.    

I apparently had a setting wrong, or something not set right as the only pictures I've gotten in little under a week are of me putting the camera up, and me coming to get the card.

Oh, and one of the van as we were pulling off...

No clue as to what I did wrong.  I changed the camera delay to every 2 minutes, but the pictures it did take are really NICE.. of the van and woods.... 

I erased all images, adjusted the camera down some and we're back in business.  We'll see how it goes....


----------

